# Malware / virus in iPhone12



## rvsolution (6 mo ago)

I have come to know that my iphone 12 got infected by some malware due to which my phone is not able connect to any data network ( no cellular or WiFi ) hence no Internet. When I factory reset my iphone it works ( Internet), 
But after I restore my backup from iTunes it again showing similar thing like not connected to Internet ( no cellular no WiFi). 
What should I do to get rid of this issue?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Obviously you just IDd where the malware is. Try: https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc...,Malwarebytes for iOS on your device, tap Get.


----------

